# $8,000 to spend? What would you get?



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning Fellow Photographers,

This may be a huge mistake or may be the greatest idea ever, prolly a mistake....

Anyways, I own a 2008 Subaru WRX that has about $8k equity and I am thinking about selling it, buying a cheaper car and using the equity to invest in photography equipment. If you had $8k dollars to spend on equipment (lets imagine that you cant spend it anywhere else, since we all have such great imaginations) what would you buy, given the gear I have?

I currently have a T2i, YN 560 II, 50mm 1.8, 55-250 IS, promaster tripod (Cheap $80), canon backpack, 32GB class 10 card, 1 battery.  

I was thinking buying used gear to save all the money I can, what would you buy?



btw here is a picture of my baby clearly taken with a iphone....


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 30, 2012)

Since you're getting rid of the car you might as well get rid of the Canon gear too.

D600, the trinity (about $5k used), leaves $1000 for extra batteries, tripod & head, more SD cards whatever other "stuff" you might need.

That being said yeah it's probably a stupid move unless you'll be saving a lot on gas and insurance, particularly since you called the car your baby.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 30, 2012)

If I was going to spend $8000 (or multiple thousand dollars, either way) on photography, I'd take a workshop.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

keep the nice car. save for the camera gear. its  much easier than trying to afford a new car when your "cheaper" car breaks down.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 30, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> keep the nice car. save for the camera gear. its  much easier than trying to afford a new car when your "cheaper" car breaks down.



How much will the car depreciate from now and how much will top shelf lenses depreciate.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

a lot can go wrong with $8000. I'd consider what aspects of your current gear you don't like or find limiting. Think about your photography, and what kind of features would best benefit you. For example, if you don't need 12fps, then the D3/D4/1D is probably not a good choice, if high dynamic range is important but low light isn't, maybe start thinking about medium format. If compactness is an issue, maybe a Leica M, X Pro or NEX might be worth looking into. There is supposed to be a full from mirrorless popping up within the year.

I guess what I'm saying is that we all have a dream camera in mind that will solve all our photographic problems. But in reality what this dream camera is will depend greatly on what we're currently doing with our cameras.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > keep the nice car. save for the camera gear. its  much easier than trying to afford a new car when your "cheaper" car breaks down.
> ...



the camera gear wont get you back and forth to work. no matter how much they are worth.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

If you're using some of the $8k to buy another car that reduces your amount to buy gear. With that said, unless this is something you're considering turning into a career I would never sell a working car for a used car just to have nice camera gear. And if you are considering hanging an "open" shingle on the front door, the money would be best spent on the business side. That's just me, though. I'm fiscally conservative. Despite  my personal thoughts, good glass, a good lighting system and some workshops would be my recommendation. 

I'm poking your ribs on this part but I remember a thread when you just joined saying how you were just a hobbyist and nothing more. Gear acquisition syndrome is dangerous. Be cautious. Might wanna check out Zack Arias and his thoughts on simplicity.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

the car has $8k equity, not using any of that for another car although I may bank $4k for my son/house and spend $4k on equipment.

i think its a much better idea than going in debt with a credit card. I guess i should also ad this is a second car. We just bought a new toyota venza.

maybe i should re-word the thread, if someone gave you $4k gift card to Adorama.com, what would YOU buy?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> the car has $8k equity, not using any of that for another car although I may bank $4k for my son/house and spend $4k on equipment.
> 
> i think its a much better idea than going in debt with a credit card. I guess i should also ad this is a second car. We just bought a new toyota venza.
> 
> maybe i should re-word the thread, if someone gave you $4k gift card to Adorama.com, what would YOU buy?



yea..THAT changes things. im waiting until early next year to see of the D400 is on the horizon. no matter what though,  find the body you want, then get the 14-24, 24-70, and 70-200 f/2.8 lenses. get all the gear used.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> maybe i should re-word the thread, if someone gave you $4k gift card to Adorama.com, what would YOU buy?



For you? One L lens, 2 light monolight set up w/ modifiers, speed light and spend the month watching Adorama TV YouTube channel.


----------



## Mully (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the big question is "what am I going to shoot or want to specialize in", and don't be in a rush to spend the money.  Used equipment lets dollars go a longer way. My $.02


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Canon 7D - $1000 used
70-200 2.8L IS II used $1500 (?)
7D Battery pack - $150
5 16gb sd cards - $ 250 (?)
2 canon 580 speedlites ($1000)
2 pocket wizzrds ($300)
2 stands and umbrellas and mounts ($200)

$4400

keep the t2i as a bakup and the 50mm 1.8 for now. 

The wife is sending me to the 2nd C1M course for xmas.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

First you need to decide if you want to go full frame or crop frame.  $4K is on the line where its not wise to mess that decision up.  I'd say hold on to the $4K until you know the answer to that question.  

$4K v. $8K is also a big difference.  $4,000 is kind of a worst case scenario for you in the sense that it's enough that it doesn't make sense to spend it on a setup based around your T2i, but it also isn't really enough to build a GREAT new setup, even if you sell all your old gear.  

That being said, with $4K and the gear you have, I'd:

1) buy a D7000 or a 7D used (4K isn't really enough to make it worth it to go to full frame) $3,000-$3,250 left
2) buy a Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, Tamron 24-70 f/2.8, and either the canon f/4 IS L or the Nikon 80-200 f/2.8.  *All used*.  If you're ever worried about your budget, don't buy new glass.  The only people who should buy new glass are the people that see prices and think "yeah, I guess those numbers called 'price' have some sort of relationship to the 7 digit numbers that show up when I log into a bank account."  That should leave you with about $1000 left give or take depending on the prices you can find
3) Sell your T2i setup.  That should net you around $700-$900 depending on how patient you are.  SO we're back up to about $2000.
4) buy a great tripod and a very durable bag.  Buy third party speedlights (I like having 2 Metz AF-1 50's).  whatever other random accessories you may need.  You should be around 1,300
5) Buy a couple of really nice primes for the focal lengths you like most.  That 50mm f/1.8 you have is a piece of junk, it will break sooner or later.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Canon 7D - $1000 used
> 70-200 2.8L IS II used $1500 (?)
> 7D Battery pack - $150
> 5 16gb sd cards - $ 250 (?)
> ...



Good luck finding the 70-200 IS II L for 1500 used.  Lowest Ive seen on that was 1,900 for a model that had large dings in it.  Usually they're selling in the 2,200 range used because A) they're built like tanks, B) they're relatively new C) nobody sells those things, so demand is high.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> First you need to decide if you want to go full frame or crop frame.  $4K is on the line where its not wise to mess that decision up.  I'd say hold on to the $4K until you know the answer to that question.
> 
> $4K v. $8K is also a big difference.  $4,000 is kind of a worst case scenario for you in the sense that it's enough that it doesn't make sense to spend it on a setup based around your T2i, but it also isn't really enough to build a GREAT new setup, even if you sell all your old gear.
> 
> ...



I like your list, third party speedlites are good idea.

I think keeping the t2i would be a good backup


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

isnt this the 2.8L IS?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/304224-sale-canon-ef-70-200-f-2-8-l-usm.html


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > First you need to decide if you want to go full frame or crop frame.  $4K is on the line where its not wise to mess that decision up.  I'd say hold on to the $4K until you know the answer to that question.
> ...



Well, it is an okay backup, but you don't need a backup unless you're shooting weddings, given the amount your gear costs in the first place.  You also have to consider the list I gave would substantially change if you kept your t2i setup.  It also locks you into Canon.  WHich may or may not be a good decision, but I wouldn't make it on the basis of keeping your t2i as a backup.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> isnt this the 2.8L IS?
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/304224-sale-canon-ef-70-200-f-2-8-l-usm.html



It's the MkI version.  Which is a great lens, but it isn't even close to the MkII.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't forget editing software and since you're setting up shop (re: website thread) you need cash for that. Seriously man, you're getting too hung up on gear if you're gonna start charging people. You need to put money towards a business foundation.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2012)

I would probably look at the following 3 setups.

5D Mk II with 24-105mm kit and the 70-200 f4L @ $3750
6D with 24-105mm kit and the 70-200 f4L @ $4050 (i'd put a little with it)
7D with 18-135mm kit and the 70-200 f2.8L @ 3700

Then probably decide on the 7D set up just because of what I shoot and the fast glass. But that is just me. Thanks for letting me spend $4,000 without getting in trouble from the Spouse.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have done one wedding, I liked it, I have another coming up in 2013, not 100% sure i want to advertise as a wedding photographer yet though, need to do a few to make sure i like it/its worth it.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have photoshop cs5 and lightroom 4


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2012)

*&#8203;* Thread Moved **

Many think upgrading their gear is the key to better photographs. The key to better photographs is upgrading the photographer's knowledge and skill.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

KmH said:


> *&#8203;* Thread Moved **
> 
> Many think upgrading their gear is the key to better photographs. The key to better photographs is upgrading the photographer's knowledge and skill.



did you read the thread? I am taking class 2 at C1M


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes. I read the thread. You aren't the only one reading the thread.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 30, 2012)

You should spend $100 on a bicycle, keep your current DSLR and then give the remaining $7900 to the consultant who just offered you this excellent advice!  ;-)

On a more serious note... if you're thinking of selling one car to buy a less expensive model, then you don't really have $8k to spend on the camera alone... because you still have to buy another car, no?

To do professional photography, there are probably lots of "basics" that you should probably own.

If you're being paid to do an "event" (any type of live event -- weddings just being one example) then you cannot have a do-over day if the camera fails.  You need redundant gear.  That means a minimum of two camera bodies (the 2nd body doesn't have to be as good as the main body but it must be adequate.)  You'd also need two flashes.  Actually... two flashes is generally just better anyway and not just to be thought of as a "back up" flash.

A couple of lenses and at least one of them had better be a low focal ratio lens.  E.g. a 24-70mm f/2.8 and a 70-200mm f/2.8.  A 50mm f/1.4 would be nice.

An incident light meter (preferably one that can also meter for flash and flash contribution.)  Tripod & tripod head.  Reflectors.  Gray card.  Shoot-through umbrella (or some other highly portable light modifier that can create nicely diffused light.)  An assistant working as a "side-lighter" can easily hand-hold an umbrella and point the remote flash to fire "through" the umbrella, so it's not cumbersome to use on-the-fly.

The body is probably the least important piece of gear.  Generally any brand and model "currently" being produced (so we're not talking about 5+ year old models that haven't been sold for a while) will have very good dynamic range, ISO, resolution, etc.  Yes you can haggle over which one is fractionally better.  I like to point out that when simply changing a lens can alter the light collected by a minimum of 2 stops and possibly 4 stops (4 stops being 16 times as much light), worrying about which body has 5% less noise at ISO 6400 is rather pointless (just use a better lens and dial that ISO right on back to a more reasonable level.)


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2012)

I think you need to talk and think less about gear and first think and talk more about how you use your current gear and what you like doing - what you can't do - what you want to do and what (if any) long term goals you have are. Thus far the only actual use you've mentioned (in passing) is weddings and you've only one under your belt thus far. 


Honestly you need to put your criteria on the table first and foremost. Only then can you really make a choice from all the options people will throw at you. Sure you can get some very solid bits of gear (eg the 70-200mm f2.8 IS L MII) but if its not really going to open up new things in the line you want it to then its nice gear, but gear without a direct use for you. You need to get that idea of use first in your mind so that you can choose right - you're at a very good spot where you could decide to go fullframe if it would benefit you. 
Plus you've also got a good amount that you could fully sink into a very good lighting setup alone - which could be very much the right choice for you now (or it might not). 


So sit down and don't think about gear, think about photography and your goals/ideas/aspirations etc... Get them down then come back to the table to choose gear


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> You should spend $100 on a bicycle, keep your current DSLR and then give the remaining $7900 to the consultant who just offered you this excellent advice!  ;-)
> 
> On a more serious note... if you're thinking of selling one car to buy a less expensive model, then you don't really have $8k to spend on the camera alone... because you still have to buy another car, no?
> 
> ...



Thanks for reply here and on the speed lite thread, it shows you know your stuff.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd start a retirement fund while you're still young enough to think that selling your car and blowing the money on camera gear is a good idea.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

I maintain that if you don't know what you're upgrading from, then you don't know what you're upgrading to. With such an open-ended question, I'd say you're just in the mood to spend money.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ts/289645-if-you-dont-know-what-lens-buy.html


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> I'd start a retirement fund while you're still young enough to think that selling your car and blowing the money on camera gear is a good idea.



I have had a 401k for 4 years now, I am a 28 year old medical engineer, don't think I need your advice on retirement


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

While I agree that this reply is a bit rude, you asked specifically about camera equipment, not retirement - there's no reason to get all snarky about things.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'd agree that such an open ended question means its likely that you should probably hold off. I could understand asking things like "what are your experiences with these specific three lenses" but just asking for a from scratch setup means you have no idea what you really want, which means most likely you'll waste a lot of money. 

And I'm not saying the above to call you out, or make fun of you. I did the same early in the hobby/profession. In a lot d ways, buying gear you don't really need that wastes a lot of money is something if a rite of passage. We've all done it if we've put very much into photography. 

You can heed our advice and do this more patiently and incrementally as you better grasp what you need, or you can just jump in feet first and make your own mistakes and eventually figure out what suits you best. We're all advising you to do the former, mostly because most of us, to varying degrees did the later and regret it.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 30, 2012)

Unless you are a full time professional making money there is absolutely no NEED to spend $8,000 on photography equipment.

However, if you WANT to spend 8k on photography equipment more power to you.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

Sell the body you have. Add a little more cash to the pot. 
You want to do weddings and portraits so here's my shopping cart for you:
Canon 6D $2099
Used Canon 7D $1099
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM II $2099
Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC $1299
Canon 600EX RT flash $569
Flashpoint 320M Two light portable kit with power packs $569
4 lens pens (you can never have enough of them) $7.99Each
Black rapid double strap $129.95


TOTAL $7886.91
Only the lens pens have shipping charges on them. 
Out of NY State=no sales tax.
Sell the current body and buy yourself CS6.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> the car has $8k equity, not using any of that for another car although I may bank $4k for my son/house and spend $4k on equipment.
> 
> i think its a much better idea than going in debt with a credit card. I guess i should also ad this is a second car. We just bought a new toyota venza.
> 
> *maybe i should re-word the thread, if someone gave you $4k gift card to Adorama.com, what would YOU buy?*



Agreed that it is his money but after 8 responses, he changed the question to this. Just give him what You personally would buy and let him sort it out. If it doesn't work for him then maybe he puts it up for sale here and you can pick it up at a good rate.

Besides, it's always fun to spend someone elses money.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 30, 2012)

You are missing the whole point.  I could tell him what I'd buy but that isn't probably what's best for him.  Unless the two of us are in the exact same situation.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

Buy the best gear you can, used. So, that would be a great-performing camera body. Nikon D600 and Nikon D7000. A 70-200/2.8 VR-II, 24-70/2.8 AF-S, SB 910 flash, 85mm 1.8-G, the Flashpoint two-light monolight kits referenced above. Not sure of the exact prices, but those are the KEY pieces.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Sell the body you have. Add a little more cash to the pot.
> You want to do weddings and portraits so here's my shopping cart for you:
> Canon 6D $2099
> Used Canon 7D $1099
> ...



Thanks Leek, your shopping carts have always helped me out.

Its not that I am uncertain of what I want to do, its I have not expressed it in this thread. I do want to stick with portraits for now, people photography is a must. I am dabbling in weddings, i think i like but I am not certain. I have a armature modeling shoot coming up so well see how that goes, all of these may need different equipment but I do want people in my photos thats for sure.

That being said, I dont want to spend money just to spend money but yes I would like some nice gear after shooting with a good lens this weekend i quickly became attached. I also want to get into off camera flash, what better time to learn than now? yeah some people say learn NL first, thats your opinion I want to learn both at same time.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

ronlane said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> > the car has $8k equity, not using any of that for another car although I may bank $4k for my son/house and spend $4k on equipment.
> ...



thank you sir! this is the mind set I have....


----------



## greybeard (Oct 30, 2012)

If you have to ask, then you are not ready.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

I see a lot of Nikkon fans here, is there something wrong with Canon I dont know about, Love the way it feels in my hand and the controls seem great, I cant imagine that one company has a huge technology difference over the other in this day and age.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

greybeard said:


> If you have to ask, then you are not ready.



I made my list..... 

just having some fun and seeing what other people would buy, are you telling me you never took advice before?


----------



## bhop (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd get a used D3 and a 24-70 2.8.. then probably buy a wrx..


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I see a lot of Nikkon fans here, is there something wrong with Canon I dont know about, Love the way it feels in my hand and the controls seem great, I cant imagine that one company has a huge technology difference over the other in this day and age.



There is nothing wrong with Canon - we just have some vocal nikon fans who dun like canon stuff here 
That and Nikon is generally considered to be on the up side for body quality at present - but honestly go back a few years and canon were top - and give it a few more years and heck sony could be top. Honestly there is nothing you can do with a Nikon that you can't do just as well with a Canon and vis versa. There are some differences in the gear line-ups but you've got to be getting to a very picky stage and has some very well defined criteria before it really becomes a major reason to jump ship.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I see a lot of Nikkon fans here, is there something wrong with Canon I dont know about, Love the way it feels in my hand and the controls seem great, I cant imagine that one company has a huge technology difference over the other in this day and age.



The most recent nikon bodies do best their canon counterparts, IMHO.  And Nikon bodies are generally cheaper for the same or better quality.  Glass wise, each company has their strengths and weaknesses.  I think Canon is better on their big boy telephotos (ie 300 f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8 mkII), while Nikon is better on their top of the line mid range zooms and primes.  

I say this as somebody who uses both brands on a day to day basis, as for work my studio uses canon, and my personal cameras are nikon.  

All else being equal, I'd say:

D4 > 1DX
D800 > 5DIII
D600 > 6D
D7000 >> 60D
7D > D300s
D5100 > T2i, T3i
D3200 > T1i, T2i

SOme of these are really close, and really more a preference thing (D4 v. 1DX, 7D v. D300s), but a lot of them aren't really even as close as people make them out to be.  THe 60D is definitely angled to be the competitor to the D7000, and it's a flat out slaughter between those two by any objective measure.  

I use the 7D daily for work, and I love it, but the fact that it costs something like 40% more than a D7000, and I can't clearly say the 7D is clearly a better camera, and in fact could argue that the D7000 is better, isn't good sign for the current state of affairs of Canon's bodies.  Nikon just flat out has a sensor advantage over Canon at the moment.  Now, for certain types of photography, this isn't as big of a deal, but for certain types (wildlife, low light wedding) it certainly is a huge deal.  I've had at least some experience with the bodies above, and as you can see, even putting ergonomics aside, I think overall Nikon has a pretty good advantage when it comes to bodies right now.  Especially when you take price into consideration.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

Just as an aside, I saw the results of your 70-200/2.8 lens rental shoot, and you asked a lot of questions about flash and such in another thread before the shoot, but you came back with decent images for rented gear. Needed a bit of refinement on posing maybe, but I thought your skill level and photographic knowledge and interest shone through...SO....I know you're not a total doof...Just had to throw that in there for the crowd that's ready to lynch you for wanting some great gear.

$8k sounds like a lot to many people. Yes, it is not inconsiderable, but let me say this: high-end glass is NOT a bad investment, and buying it "now", as opposed to "later" is actually a smart move for the guy who is only 28 years old...an exotic telephoto that is now $11,000...was only $7800 just a FEW years ago...and an $8k kit is not in any way "extravagant" in the context of a professional photographer's tool set...not at all. This chit is expensive! A decent lens set costs at LEAST $4800, and that is not even a "complete" kit of lenses.


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2012)

Derrel does make a very good point that is worth considering - esp for the most expensive glass.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to ask, then you are not ready.
> ...


Well, c'mon! This is show and tell here! Let's see!


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Just as an aside, I saw the results of your 70-200/2.8 lens rental shoot, and you asked a lot of questions about flash and such in another thread before the shoot, but you came back with decent images for rented gear. Needed a bit of refinement on posing maybe, but I thought your skill level and photographic knowledge and interest shone through...SO....I know you're not a total doof...Just had to throw that in there for the crowd that's ready to lynch you for wanting some great gear.
> 
> $8k sounds like a lot to many people. Yes, it is not inconsiderable, but let me say this: high-end glass is NOT a bad investment, and buying it "now", as opposed to "later" is actually a smart move for the guy who is only 28 years old...an exotic telephoto that is now $11,000...was only $7800 just a FEW years ago...and an $8k kit is not in any way "extravagant" in the context of a professional photographer's tool set...not at all. This chit is expensive! A decent lens set costs at LEAST $4800, and that is not even a "complete" kit of lenses.



thanks man, I actually just found out what I rented was the 70-200 IS V1 no the V2, which is good and bad...

good cause i liked it and can save a lot of money by buying the V1
bad cause I really wanna know what the V2 is all about now and from what I read there is quite the difference


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 30, 2012)

at all the suggestions about equity and talent and what he should be asking instead of what he is actually asking... 


to answer your original question. 

With that kind of money, I'd get another D3s, 85 1.4, and maybe a 70-200 2.8.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> > greybeard said:
> ...



are you asking to see my list? I made it back on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

so I'm guessing the telephoto portion of this kit is now taken care of with a MkI 70-200 f/2.8?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I have done one wedding, I liked it, I have another coming up in 2013, not 100% sure i want to advertise as a wedding photographer yet though, need to do a few to make sure i like it/its worth it.


I've spend the last little bit of money I left laying on the table: INSURANCE and a membership to PPA. I really think you will keep going in a professional manner from what you have showed and discussed so far in the forum. 
I'd also seriously think about a trip to WPPi or ImagingUSA this year. It will educate you in a MILLION ways. I prefer WPPI for the convention, but I feel their membership (which comes with convention purchase) is kind of  useless. PPA's membership is worth FAR more than WPPI's. There is just much MORE offering in free classes at WPPI. And I usually find it cheaper to book to Vegas than wherever IUSA is at each year. Atlanta this year. 
I have a coupon code for WPPI that reduces it to about $99 I think for the full monty (not master classes.) It's usually about $350. You can attend every platform class you can get to and there are some awesome ones. Wedding Photography Courses | Photography Strategies  I can  usually pull off the trip to Vegas, hotel and everything for under a grand. Always share a room with other photog's and it works well! If you're going to go stay at Hooters. Cheap ass rooms right across from the MGM.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> > I have done one wedding, I liked it, I have another coming up in 2013, not 100% sure i want to advertise as a wedding photographer yet though, need to do a few to make sure i like it/its worth it.
> ...



this would be awesome in so many ways, besides attending the courses I always wanted to go to Vegas! I live in NH and go to NY a lot, is there something comaprable in NYC? 

C1M claims to be the best courses you can get North of NYC.

... and yes, insurance is a must have in the near future.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

Hit some of the CreativeLive on-line seminars...pretty cool...and FREE to watch, $99 for three-day, 18-hour recordings you download, both high-rez and mobile-device sized files...it ain't Vegas, but they do have some pretty cool educational seminars...


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Canon 7D - $1000 used
> 70-200 2.8L IS II used $1500 (?)
> 7D Battery pack - $150
> 5 16gb sd cards - $ 250 (?)
> ...





sactown024 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > sactown024 said:
> ...


Sorry... Missed it. 

My 2cents on your list: I'd UPGRADE if you are going to upgrade body. Go for the 6D. The 7D is an upgrade, but if you've got the money to upgrade just do it. You'll want to do it again later
The 7D doesn't use SD cards. You need CF cards with it. You can get about 4 GOOD ones within your budget or 5 decent ones. Not bad
Why pocket wizards? The 7D or 6D can be used as a commander with the 580EX and above. You could have a good reason for the wizards though? OR if you don't want to use the camera as the commander why not the Canon ST-E2 and save you $75 there? 

Business classes.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 30, 2012)

as a side note, I'm super pumped for IUSA this year being in Atlanta.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > sactown024 said:
> ...



Yeah. Every October PhotoPlus is in NYC. Smaller, but still pretty decent. JUST wrapped up a week or so ago. PhotoPlus International Expo + Conference | Trade Show | PhotoPlus Expo
Costs me more to go to PhotoPlus and I even stay with a friend in the city. The tolls going into and out of the city are MURDER and unless you are staying IN the city it's a PITA to get in and out, you pay the tolls daily... If you stay in the city you pay PRIME hotels, so you aren't going to win for losing there.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

no reason on the pocket wizard, lack of knowledge there....

since my camera deosnt have commander i guess I dont know much about it, ill head over to youtube 

the only thing I dont like about the ST-E2 is that it is IR, doesnt it have to be in LOS (line of sight) for it to work?


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I have a place to stay in upstate NY and just take the train down to Grand central for $25 round trip, tolls are murder. I am pissed I just missed it.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> no reason on the pocket wizard, lack of knowledge there....
> 
> since my camera deosnt have commander i guess I dont know much about it, ill head over to youtube
> 
> the only thing I dont like about the ST-E2 is that it is IR, doesnt it have to be in LOS (line of sight) for it to work?


I've personally never had a line of sight issue, but it is possible. I have one event that I have strobes up in the corners of the arena and I am working with cheap ass triggers/receivers and I haven't had a problem-I am sure I could. I am also sure I am probably careful to place my equipment in sight without even thinking about it.


Just go with the 600EX RT and the 6D. Radio transmitter built in


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > If you have to ask, then you are not ready.
> ...



So really there is no point to this thread at all other than to brag about having a few grand to spend on gear.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> > greybeard said:
> ...



for a pointless thread, it sure got a lot of views and replies. i wish the wedding photos I posted the other day got this much attention!
i did give my list for the OP though, if I had that budget.


----------



## ghache (Oct 30, 2012)

these threads are pointless, to some people here, its the same thing as saying, what would you do if you won de lottery, everybody thing they are doing the right thing. 

take the 8k and blow it on strippers, much more fun.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> as a side note, I'm super pumped for IUSA this year being in Atlanta.



Me, too.:thumbup:


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Sac- since you're up north, take a look at Mystic Seminars which is wedding related.  Really good stuff. Mystic Seminars


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 30, 2012)

D600
14-24 f/2.8
24-70 f/2.8
70 - 200 f/2.8
/Done


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

If *I* had 8K to spend, I'd either get a D4 or D800 and a good 50mm, or, and more likely, a used P25 and figure out what body to use later.


----------



## sovietdoc (Oct 30, 2012)

Weird how things play out.  I got 10 grand worth of photo equipment and like $1200 worth of car, so naturally I want to get a better car and was even thinking about selling some of my equipment at times.  You, on the other hand, have a nice car and you want to sell that to get photo equipment.  

I guess it all depends on what you want to do, but I think as long as you have a DSLR and not a P&S camera, I think car > photo gear because there is a HUGE difference from point and shoot and something like a Rebel, especially rebel with decent glass.  But there is a LOT less IQ difference between 5D 3 or 7D and that rebel vs rebel and point and shoot.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> But there is a LOT less IQ difference between 5D 3 or 7D and that rebel vs rebel and point and shoot.



We're getting to a point now where cameras are simply again a "box to keep light out". While certainly IQ differences do exist, at reasonable ISO and similar format, over the past five years image quality isn't going to be significant between a $1000 DSLR and a $5000 DSLR. What makes a great DSLR is the viewfinder, the AF system, the overall build quality, drive speed and low light performance.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 30, 2012)

Err, if somebody would force me to buy gear for 8k right now, I would probably buy a lot of Zeiss for Nikon F glass in hope it will keep its value, until I find out which camera I actually want to be the successor of my D5100.





Sw1tchFX said:


> I'd start a retirement fund while you're still young enough to think that selling your car and blowing the money on camera gear is a good idea.


Okay, now thats a stupid idea.

Retirement fund ?

After the crisis already killed so many of these ?

I'd rather get a good camera (or really anything) instead.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

My priorities are my son's future, especially being that he may need special care as an adult, my wife's education and gear.

My retirement plan is a steady supply of psychedelic drugs.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Anyways, I own a 2008 Subaru WRX that has about $8k equity and I am thinking about selling it, buying a cheaper car and using the equity to invest in photography equipment.



I haven't read any further, but this idea doesn't have a solid foundation IMO. Even after co pious amounts of cannabis, I would still consider this is not a good idea. I drive a 2002 Civic Si with 170K miles on it and expect to put at least another 100K on it. If it's paid for or nearly so, your are in the bonus round. Don't screw it up with with visions of candy canes, sugar plums or camera gear.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Leica M9


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Hit some of the CreativeLive on-line seminars...pretty cool...and FREE to watch, $99 for three-day, 18-hour recordings you download, both high-rez and mobile-device sized files...it ain't Vegas, but they do have some pretty cool educational seminars...



I checked this out, looks cool. I am a little confused why it says pre order for $150 but its free to watch live. If you pre order it does it allow you to keep the videos and watch whenever you want?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hit some of the CreativeLive on-line seminars...pretty cool...and FREE to watch, $99 for three-day, 18-hour recordings you download, both high-rez and mobile-device sized files...it ain't Vegas, but they do have some pretty cool educational seminars...
> ...


Yep!
AND the seminars on CL are put on by photog's who are the top in their field. There are a few that aren't good teachers, but overall I don't think I have had one that wasn't a GOOD seminar. They're all worth investing in!!!


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Why would I buy it if I can watch it for free live? Am I missing something?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Why would I buy it if I can watch it for free live? Am I missing something?


I generally don't buy them, but it's also not very convenient to always watch live... Having to watch at your leisure is one hell of a great perk and worth the investment.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 31, 2012)

You can get olde H3D-39's for under 8k..


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 31, 2012)

$8,000 tacos at Del Taco. Haha, I'd get the Canon 70-200 mk II, Tamron 24-70 VC HSM, Canon 100-400, Canon 7D, and a hard waterproof housing. This is what I'll be saving for in the future to photograph surfers on the beach in Oceanside. I can profit so much there if I work hard at it


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 31, 2012)

I meant 8,000 taco, stupid $ sign lol


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 31, 2012)

Really depends on what you're looking to do with your photography. 

If you're just a hobbyist, I would probably sell off the t2i for extra money since it's not like you're covering events where it's do or die with getting pictures such as at a wedding. 

I personally would be gunning for a full frame, but if you are spending 4k and not the 8, that might eat up most your budget. 

Good luck with your ventures either way you go.

And I too am a Hatch WRX owner, 2010. Love this car


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 31, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Really depends on what you're looking to do with your photography.
> 
> If you're just a hobbyist, I would probably sell off the t2i for extra money since it's not like you're covering events where it's do or die with getting pictures such as at a wedding.
> 
> ...



2010 is so much nicer! love the spoiler and the vf52 turbo! 

mine is stage 2 though


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 31, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> 2010 is so much nicer! love the spoiler and the vf52 turbo!
> 
> mine is stage 2 though



Yeah I would have been a little pissed at Subie if I bought a 2008 and in 2009 they did those upgrades. I just got mine about a year ago. I really wanted a Moonroof and the STI's did not come with one in the Hatch from what I have heard. The 2011 wide bodies were sweet but I got a really good deal on my car and decided the extra $$ wasn't worth it. 

I have stage 1 and was planning on stage 2 until someone stole my Cobb accessport


----------



## gnorknik (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently purchased all new camera gear, and spent just over $4,000. I got a Nikon D800, a Nikkor 50mm 1.8, a Sigma 28-300mm 3.5, SB-700 flash, 128 gb compact flash and SD cards, and a set of reflectors. I bought all of this new.

That said, if you're just a hobbyist, you don't need a D800.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

gnorknik said:


> That said, if you're just a hobbyist, you don't need a D800.



And why is that? What features of the D800 would one of us lowly amateurs not benefit from?


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 1, 2012)

Profoto D4 pack. There, I just spent your entire budget.


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 1, 2012)

A Sony RX1 for starters, then I'd have to think what to do with the rest of the money. Perhaps also a new Sigma DP1 with the Merrill chip, and then I'd still have to think what to do with the rest of the money.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

You're really into those Kardashian Point and Shoots.


----------



## four20 (Nov 1, 2012)

one of these:







one of these:






one of these:






and some beer


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

I already spent over 8,000 its in my sig =)


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ well that's nice.


----------



## panblue (Nov 1, 2012)

Fred Berg said:


> A Sony RX1 for starters, then I'd have to think what to do with the rest of the money. Perhaps also a new Sigma DP1 with the Merrill chip, and then I'd still have to think what to do with the rest of the money.



That would very nice ..both DPMs and the RX1!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

I tease, calling these type of cameras "Kardashian Point and Shoots", but I agree I would like to have an RX1 and would gladly trade my DSLR for one, actually.

One of my favorite cameras is teh fixed-lens, fixed focal length Canonet G III QL-17.


----------



## panblue (Nov 1, 2012)

On the topic of costs, i see that it's possible to rent a D4 from a company advertising in UK magazine 'Advanced Photographer', for about US$200 per day. I wonder how many _pros_ rent their gear for
ssignments, like this? ..or who does rent D4s like this, for the day? If you did it every fortnight for 
a year, it would be about the same as buying..but you've always got the lastest camera
available.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ the D4 is downright cheap compared to some equipment. I have a hard time seeing many photographers affording a $75,000 camera system.


----------



## panblue (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^^ the D4 is downright cheap compared to some equipment. I have a hard time seeing many photographers affording a $75,000 camera system.



 Yes..it's all relative. Which would you prefer..rent for each gig and cost that in..or buy outright
 and replace every few years?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

The economics of lease or buy is one of the toughest business decisions to make. I don't know if there is ever a clear answer.

It would be cool if camera manufacturers had a lease program the way many computer manufacturers do.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep the car and save up for the camera gear. Let me ask you this question if I may...What's more important? A car for whatever you may need it for or buy a camera with all the accessories you need or may need for the camera. I say keep the car cause it'll be transportation for yourself and love ones.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> Keep the car and save up for the camera gear. Let me ask you this question if I may...What's more important? A car for whatever you may need it for or buy a camera with all the accessories you need or may need for the camera. I say keep the car cause it'll be transportation for yourself and love ones.



There is a difference between a car and a toy. His is a toy that he no longer feels the need for. He NEEDS a good car that has less investment seeing how he's now growing into a family and business. Makes total sense to me to sell the Stage 2 toy in favor of something more family and budget friendly and use the investment in toys he can use in his new directions in life.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ^^ the D4 is downright cheap compared to some equipment. I have a hard time seeing many photographers affording a $75,000 camera system.



Hey, I need my Hassy H4D. It's essential.


----------



## sovietdoc (Nov 1, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> There is a difference between a car and a toy. His is a toy that he no longer feels the need for. He NEEDS a good car that has less investment seeing how he's now growing into a family and business.



Funny how people define terms.  I always thought of WRX STi as a "car", and those "family econ" cars for 15-20 grand as "toys."


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

My sister drives a WRX, child seat and all.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

unpopular said:


> My sister drives a WRX, child seat and all.



I drive a Porsche 928 and a Trans Am WS6 in the summer time with 3 kids at home. Once upon a time they had car seats in them... However I could afford BOTH sets of toys (camera and cars) so I didn't have to make a choice!


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't believe this thread still has gas.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2012)

$8,000 to blow....hmmmm...ya know, I bet I could get one $5 Subway sandwich a day for the next four years and four months!!!! SWEET ONION SAUCE  FTW!!!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 1, 2012)

TPF - Home of the lecture,moral evaluation and poor reading comprehension.

 Bring it


----------



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I can't believe this thread still has gas.



^^ i had tacos


----------



## gsgary (Nov 2, 2012)

50mm F0.95 Noctilux


----------



## gnorknik (Nov 2, 2012)

unpopular said:


> gnorknik said:
> 
> 
> > That said, if you're just a hobbyist, you don't need a D800.
> ...



The fact that it's effing expensive. I can't imagine spending that much money on something that isn't for a career. But that's just me. I'm so cheap I don't even have a converter box for my old clunker of a TV.


----------



## panblue (Nov 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I drive a Porsche 928



 One of my favourite cars from the 1980s. 
 .. and the original Audi Quatrovalve..

http://www.ausmotive.com/images/Audi-UR-quattro-13s.jpg

..and the Renault Alpine GTA   lol...

http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ear_20081206.jpg&filetimestamp=20081206144017

:thumbup:

anyway, back to photography  ..


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

gnorknik said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > gnorknik said:
> ...



Very true, we all have our own limits on how much we can justify spending on our own entertainment (as well as other things we spend upon). My view, however, is also consider not just the cost but the time; a lens that costs a few $/£1000 might well be very very expensive. But if you use it often and you treat it right it should last you 10-20 years of good use (lenses advance slowly, even new ones don't always make a night and day difference over old models, esp at the pro end of the market). So sometimes its not that much when you break it up into costs over the duration of use


----------



## panblue (Nov 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> Very true, we all have our own limits on how much we can justify spending on our own entertainment (as well as other things we spend upon).



  I could easily write a shopping list for GBP100K/USD150K of stills/motion gear and ancillary kit. 
  As an amateur.  But I wouldn't remain an amateur for long afterwards.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 3, 2012)

gnorknik said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > gnorknik said:
> ...



It's only expensive if you can't afford it.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 3, 2012)

panblue said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Very true, we all have our own limits on how much we can justify spending on our own entertainment (as well as other things we spend upon).
> ...



Provided my wife's education is paid for and our son's nest egg is funded, I'd have no problem whatsoever spending $150k on gear before luxury cars or big houses. Not one bit. My three priorities are my wife's education, my son's future and photography, at the moment - in that order. A bigger house or fancier car isn't going to make my life any better. Maybe for others it would, but this just isn't what motivates us.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my friends asked me how I could, "afford to keep buying those five thousand dollar Nikons?" and I looked at him and said, "Do you see the CAR I drive?" (It was a modest Chrysler sedan at that time.) I followeD up with, "How much did you spend on that truck sitting in the driveway?" His answer was ,"Twenty-seven five, plus a little more for tires and wheels." ($27,500 + 3,000)

"Well, there's you answer," I said. 

"Huh...." he nodded slowly, "huh."

Everything in life is a matter of priorities. I've long driven very modest used cars that I payed for, up front, entirely in cash. I've NEVER, ever had a car payment in my life. When you find a motivated seller, big stacks of $20 bills make the asking price go wayyyyyyyyyy down. Psychologically, a few thousand dollars in twenties looks like a fortune to a seller in need.


----------

